# No of bikes avaialable



## Soltydog (18 Jun 2009)

At work there are a number of bikes (6+) to be removed & disposed of. They are mainly cheapo type mountain bikes & nothing of any significant value. Any charities that re-furb bikes that would like to collect them? 
They will need to be collected from Hull train station


----------



## velocidad (18 Jun 2009)

bike rescue in york might be interested in collecting them.
*Opening Hours
*



Tuesday: 10am-6pm
Wednesday: 10am-6pm
Thursday: 10am-8pm (late night)
Saturday: 10am-6pm
*Contact Details*







Telephone: 01904 733789 (during opening hours)
Address: Parkside Commercial Centre, Terry Avenue, York, YO23 1JP.


----------

